# Que es GPRS?



## Andrealegusta (Sep 16, 2007)

Hola, alguien me puede dar información sobre que es GPRS?  

Se que tiene algo que ver con gsm pero necesito mucha mas información...

Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 16, 2007)

Sr. Google
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/General_Packet_Radio_Service


----------



## cristianbott (Sep 18, 2007)

Bueno eso ya lo habia visto pero justamente queria que alguien amable me contara con sus palabras algo mas detellado y mas profesional....

Gracias igualmente.

Andrea


----------



## JV (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.mobile-phones-uk.org.uk/gprs.htm
http://www.tecnomarkets.com/servicios/tecnonews/research59.htm
http://www.gsmworld.com/technology/gprs/class.shtml
http://www.mobilein.com/GPRS.pdf


----------

